# very cool guitar art



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I came across this on imgur yesterday and he's on instagram as well,.., probably an influencer. I believe he is related to someone on this forum, @dmc69 possibly? anyways, very cool arsty bodies, I see some Tonebomb stuff. thought you guys might appreciate this as some folks here paint guitar bodies and some play guitar in between posts.

I wonder if it's time for another Tele project....




























http://imgur.com/a/5CDByQs










mathias chau (@mathiaschau_art) • Instagram photos and videos


37K Followers, 485 Following, 513 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from mathias chau (@mathiaschau_art)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im a fan!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Very cool indeed. 

I was going to mention Davids' brother, that might be him.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Those are very nice indeed


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Super nice. Love the koi. I was contemplating something like this, only cheating and taking a body and image file to the laser engraver. Are these engraved or just a paint?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just noticed the name in the neck pocket, I believe it is Davids brother. Definite talent.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah, it's David @dmc69 's brother -- I have been more than tempted by a lot of his more abstract stuff. The acrylic pen stuff he's doing is a lot of fun lately


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Love his stuff. Very cool vib.


----------



## dbouchard (Nov 29, 2015)

I've always disliked guitars with painted patterns or images on them, but man, these are amazing!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent artwork.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Any completed ones around to get the entire visual experience? It's easy to focus on the art without the hardware distractions, wonder how they'd look finished.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Any completed ones around to get the entire visual experience? It's easy to focus on the art without the hardware distractions, wonder how they'd look finished.


a few on his instagram have hardware, look finished


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I really like the Koi body.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, hey, it is my bro's work! He's far from being an influencer - we both hold a certain disdain for those types haha.

I'll try to post some completed builds from his customers.

If you guys want to buy a commission, he posts the specific bodies he has in stock on his WEBSITE HERE. He'll then reach out to you regarding what art you'd want on it and work through drafts with you. Turnaround is expected to be 3 months from beginning to end. His site says 4-5 weeks, but disregard that as he's since had an influx of orders. He's finally gaining traction!


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

He's also painted me some stuff for my personal collection:


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

ga20t said:


> Super nice. Love the koi. I was contemplating something like this, only cheating and taking a body and image file to the laser engraver. Are these engraved or just a paint?


It's all hand drawn/painted!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

ga20t said:


> Super nice. Love the koi. I was contemplating something like this, only cheating and taking a body and image file to the laser engraver. Are these engraved or just a paint?


tell me more about the laser engraver method? any samples to show?


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

vadsy said:


> tell me more about the laser engraver method? any samples to show?


If you go to a trophy shop, particularly one with a laser engraving machine, they can resize and adjust layout of whatever image file you bring them (they seem to work in/prefer Corel Draw from memory). The result is an etched pattern, almost like a wood/lino cut (art printing) but finer. Doesn't matter how intricate for the most part because= computer programmed laser. I've been waiting forever for the right Tone Bomb body to pop up for sale with this in mind. The laser will scorch and leave some discolouring though.

I've had some Garnet amp logos reproduced by this method and they were dead accurate. They have plastic material with a metallic foil face to it etc.

Here's the type of detail that is possible. The first is the type of thing I've seen at the trophy shop, the second shows what is possible (probably at a more specialized engraving business).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

ga20t said:


> If you go to a trophy shop, particularly one with a laser engraving machine, they can resize and adjust layout of whatever image file you bring them (they seem to work in/prefer Corel Draw from memory). The result is an etched pattern, almost like a wood/lino cut (art printing) but finer. Doesn't matter how intricate for the most part because= computer programmed laser. I've been waiting forever for the right Tone Bomb body to pop up for sale with this in mind. The laser will scorch and leave some discolouring though.
> 
> I've had some Garnet amp logos reproduced by this method and they were dead accurate. They have plastic material with a metallic foil face to it etc.
> 
> ...


that is a killer idea, I'm going to have to look that all up. I think it would be cool to have a black paisley over gold on this body. I've been thinking about turning this into a bucker bridge and keep the p90 neck.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sneak peek at my brother's latest project.


----------



## LqqsgsVgin (2 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing this! It's really cool to see someone making art out of something like a guitar. I'm not sure if @dmc69 is related to this person, but it's definitely worth checking out their Instagram to see more of their work. As for another Tele project, that's a great idea! It would be entertaining to see what everyone comes up with. I've read an article about lino printing for beginners, and I would love to try this technique for a new project. I have already ordered all the tools and will start them next week.


----------



## Speck_WFTR (2 mo ago)

vadsy said:


> tell me more about the laser engraver method? any samples to show?


... such captivating & mesmerizing artwork! Just wow.
Thanks for sharing it all.
@dmc69 Good luck moving forward.

FYI ... here is an example of guitar engraving (bodies and necks) i was _just_ looking at earlier this morning. The Z-Glide looks really interesting, and the theory behind it as well.


----------

